

Do you want to learn some abstract math? Will you give me your opinion? - ColinWright

It&#x27;s a recurring theme on HN that whenever some deep math turns up, a few people say they wish they knew more.  Others say they wish they could read math, and still others ask how they can learn more.<p>I&#x27;m writing a bunch of stuff, but it&#x27;s not necessarily aimed at the level HN readers would want.  If you&#x27;d be willing to offer your thoughts, I&#x27;d be happy for you to read as much as you like, and let me know what&#x27;s good, what&#x27;s bad, and at what point you gave up.<p>Email me - address in the profile.  I won&#x27;t necessarily reply immediately as I&#x27;m often on the road or otherwise find it difficult to get to email, but I will reply.
======
ColinWright
I should learn that before posting something like this I need to set up an
auto-responder. It's late here and I have an early start, but if you email me,
I will reply.

Thanks for all the emails so far - I hope you get something interesting out of
it, and I look forward to your comments.

------
meerita
I would love a simply math blog. You know, even the most silly things to
higher levels. And with real life applications or software. Sometimes, the
easy and plain language works better than complex formula

~~~
motxilo
Totally agree. Another blog in the lines of Good Math & Bad Math or
Betterexplained would be awesome.

